# We're back online!



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Guys,

For two days the forum was kinda funky with the whole "not loading up" thing.

Safe to say we're back online 

As you can tell.

Or you wouldn't have seen this thread...

...or even got to the front page for that matter...

...you get the general jist.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Odd, i was able to get on.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't been able to get the forum up on my browsers in two days, JusGem had the same issue I believe. Maybe not for as long.

But it kept trying to load and after 5-7 minutes trying just crapped out.

Anyone else have this issue or similar?


----------



## Natasha (May 21, 2013)

I had the same issue, so decided to wait a few days and was able to get on this morning fine. Weird.


----------



## aaronbarrett (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the nice sharing,i have never know about it.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

aaronbarrett said:


> Thanks for the nice sharing,i have never know about it.


No problem! What did you especially learn, and what information can you take away with you from this informative post? And how are you going to apply it to your everyday life?

Thank *YOU *for your post


----------



## arslan33 (Nov 28, 2013)

I truly astounded by your publish regards. I really appreciate that you took all this time to try and help us.Your work is carry the information to the other people.


----------

